# Transfer from XP PC to Windows 10



## JayMBee (Nov 9, 2003)

Apologies guys if this is the wrong forum for this thread but I'm hoping for some help one way or another.

Just bought a new PC with Windows 10 and want to transfer the files (ie My Documents etc) from my old PC which is running XP. The recommended method seemed to be running Laplink PCmover Express. Both PCs are connected to an internet hub/router. Installed the software on both PCs, ran the configure on the old PC which meant that PC was ready for the transfer but then on running the PCmover on the new PC, it couldn't detect that the old PC was using the same router so I cannot continue with the transfer. Am I missing something obvious so that the 2 PCs can 'talk' to each other?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I would not go down that route
I would copy to a flash pen drive your doc files from the XP - selecting only a couple on the first run
I would then take the flash pen to the windows 10 computer and copy the docs to the windows 10
I would then reboot the 10 and test that you have the docs

However if you wish to use the laplink have you read the full user guide
http://download.laplink.com/documentation/pdf/pcmover/pcmexppu/10/PCmover_10_Express_PU_UG_ENG.pdf

I suspect on first suggestion that you have not checked the right boxes on the old computer before configuring the laplink on 10

I presume you know and please do not be offended if you do know, that you must NOT copy the whole folder ONLY the actual docs pics and music and of course any favourites etc you wish.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whenever i do this - i always use a USB flash drive - which i would second the suggestion
and not use laplink

Also make sure you copy any files you may have on the desktop 
I also export any favorites or copy the favorites file 
Also do you keep any contacts in an email program at all ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see my screenshot for extra guidance on my post


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree completely with Mac and etaf about using a flash for transfer of personal files.

There may be one more thing to think about, in the case of XP:
On of the most challenging items in switching to a new computer is the transfer of e-mails and settings.
If Outlook Express is used in XP, it is a good idea to install Thunderbird in the old machine first, and import all the Outlook Express settings and e-mails during install.
You can then copy all the contents of the Thunderbird profile folder to a flash drive.

Then install Thunderbird on the new machine.
Sign in to your e-mail account and password. Don't do anything else. Exit Thunderbird.
This generates your new profile folder. Then the profile folder needs to be updated with all the old settings and e-mails.
Duplicating all e-mail data is now as simple as pasting the contents of the old Thunderbird profile (with overwrite) into the new profile folder.

http://www.brighthub.com/office/collaboration/articles/106107.aspx


----------

